# Colne air raid shelter



## monkey (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Found this site the other day, so thought I'd make my first post. 

I'm from Colne originally, but don't get back there that often to take photos so I thought I'd share this one from another site http://www.railbrit.co.uk/location.php?loc=Leeds and Bradford Extension Railway







If any one else has any better photos of this particular shelter behind Primet High School in Colne, please let me know as I'm sure it's the one my dad used during the war!


----------



## Badoosh (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Have you not got any interior shots or was this sealed?


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 28, 2011)

My mum used the same shelter in WW2 also.

Badoosh, I dont think that monkey took the pic, I think he is requesting pics from the site.


----------



## monkey (Feb 28, 2011)

You're quite right, I didn't take the photo linked to, but I'm heading back over in the spring so will get some more shots then. 

It isn't sealed and you can get part way in to the shelter before the rubbish piles up (or at least you used to be able to!)


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm afraid this isn't a location report so I've moved it to the general forum.


----------



## stevstephan (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the view after a little altering to get rid of me standing there of inside the air raid shelter in Colne Lancs


----------



## stevstephan (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the view of Colne airraid shelter on from the top


----------



## chris (Mar 14, 2012)

nij4829 said:


> My mum used the same shelter in WW2 also.



Was it just for railway workers and their families. or anyone? It seems an odd location as it's quite a run from the nearest houses.


----------



## stevstephan (Mar 18, 2012)

them houses are of new build I think this was built next to the railway station where it was then


----------



## stevstephan (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## stevstephan (Jul 18, 2014)




----------

